# How to use analog preouts with BD player?



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello all,
I just purchased a Panasonic DMP-BD85 bd player for the analog preouts to use on my legacy receiver's preamp inputs. At this time I am running a 5.0 setup until my sub gets here in about a week and every thing sounds good. In the player's setup menu I can select speaker size, presence, delay time and channel balance. As far as I know there is no bass mangement: xover setting etc. I selected small for all speakers, no sub and left the delay and channel setting at 0., all seems well. I can go into my receiver multi-channel input and set individual speaker levels which I did with SPL meter, so am I correct in thinking that the receiver is doing the majority of bass mangement or am I missing something here? My next question is when my sub arrives and I select sub in the player's menu ( I've read that all speaker levels using analog preouts from player would be equal dB level) does not the LFE output need to be boosted 10dB in this case using analog outs? Can I do this in the receiver? Correct me if I'm wrong but this added boost is automatically done in the receiver or prepro when using digital inputs. Guys please help, I want to know what I'm doing when the sub arrives. I know I can always just use the coaxial output from player (I have my PS3 slim setup that way with optical and SQ is good) but I would really like to know if I can discern the difference between lossy and lossless audio. Thanks to all for your time. I look forward to your replies.
Sincerely, Jeff


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

needspeed52 said:


> Hello all,
> I just purchased a Panasonic DMP-BD85 bd player for the analog preouts to use on my legacy receiver's preamp inputs. At this time I am running a 5.0 setup until my sub gets here in about a week and every thing sounds good. In the player's setup menu I can select speaker size, presence, delay time and channel balance. As far as I know there is no bass mangement: xover setting etc. I selected small for all speakers, no sub and left the delay and channel setting at 0., all seems well.


If you can set speakers to small, you are doing bass management. Of course, without the sub, bass management settings are ignored.



> I can go into my receiver multi-channel input and set individual speaker levels which I did with SPL meter, so am I correct in thinking that the receiver is doing the majority of bass mangement or am I missing something here?


See above.



> My next question is when my sub arrives and I select sub in the player's menu ( I've read that all speaker levels using analog preouts from player would be equal dB level) does not the LFE output need to be boosted 10dB in this case using analog outs?


Possibly as that depends on the player.



> Can I do this in the receiver?


 Yes.



> Correct me if I'm wrong but this added boost is automatically done in the receiver or prepro when using digital inputs.


Normally, yes but you can add it in the player or the AVR if you are using analog connections.



> Guys please help, I want to know what I'm doing when the sub arrives. I know I can always just use the coaxial output from player (I have my PS3 slim setup that way with optical and SQ is good) but I would really like to know if I can discern the difference between lossy and lossless audio. Thanks to all for your time. I look forward to your replies.


I hope that helps. More of my comments here: http://stereophile.com/musicintheround/music_in_the_round_44/


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Kal Rubinson said:


> If you can set speakers to small, you are doing bass management. Of course, without the sub, bass management settings are ignored.
> 
> See above.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kal,
When I say yes to sub in player, will I then be able to add the 10dB boost and perform other bass management functions within the Panny DMP-BD85. This is all new to me using the analog preouts and the manual is somewhat difficult to understand, I would appreciate any help available setting this up with a sub implemented into the player. Thanks
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks again Kal for the stereophile attachment, I hope this will clear some things up for me.
Best regards, Jeff


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

needspeed52 said:


> Thanks Kal,
> When I say yes to sub in player, will I then be able to add the 10dB boost and perform other bass management functions within the Panny DMP-BD85.


Yup.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Yup.


Kal,
Thank you so much for taking the time to respond to my query, I so much appreciate that.
Best regards, Jeff


----------

